# 5 gallon vivarium.



## CREEPlNG_DEATH (Nov 28, 2009)

Has anyone ever done a 5 gallon viv? Just wondering, I would like to see some pics to get an idea. My plan is to use cork bark for the background, hydroclay for the bottom and plant with some vining plants, some carnivorous plants, some moss and maybe a small brom or two. Probably still alot for such a small tank but it's just sitting dreaming of becoming a viv. Any suggestions welcome. Oh!! I forgot to mention it will be a frog free viv.

Thank's Matt.


----------



## oneshot (Mar 5, 2010)

There's a guy on here "fitzy" who has some awesome 5 gals. Don't know if he has pics but they are great!


----------



## CREEPlNG_DEATH (Nov 28, 2009)

Anyone feel like posting some pics of there 5 gallons, I would really appreciate some as I would like to get started on this mini project.

Thank's Matt


----------



## CREEPlNG_DEATH (Nov 28, 2009)

oneshot said:


> There's a guy on here "fitzy" who has some awesome 5 gals. Don't know if he has pics but they are great!


Does he keep frogs in them? Maybe "fitzy" can chime in and post some pics.


----------



## Fitzy (Sep 12, 2008)

I do, they are 5.5gal and I've been using them as a temporary tank while I'm getting my others finished. They are by no means a permanent tank. In the future I was planning to use these as a grow out tank for froglets because of the height aspect. 

At the moment there are 2 frogs in each, both new tanks should be finished in the next week.





































These are pretty simple and it is a tad cramped if you try and stick your hand in there for anything. These were also free


----------



## CREEPlNG_DEATH (Nov 28, 2009)

Fitzy said:


> I do, they are 5.5gal and I've been using them as a temporary tank while I'm getting my others finished. They are by no means a permanent tank. In the future I was planning to use these as a grow out tank for froglets because of the height aspect.
> 
> At the moment there are 2 frogs in each, both new tanks should be finished in the next week.
> 
> ...


Your tanks are great fitzy and mine is a 5.5 gallon, but im gonna make a horizontal tank mainly because I dont want to customize the sliding screen top, it will be alot easier just using 1 piece of glass over the screen IMO. I also thought about usisng as a temp tank for my orange lamasi while I set up a 10 gallon vert, right now he resides in a 10 horizontal but he only stays on the floor with the leaf litter so maybe not. I noticed you didn't use any backgrounds as well was this to save space.

Thank's again Matt.


----------



## Fitzy (Sep 12, 2008)

It was to save space and maybe I will need this as a horizontal later so I didn't want to sacrifice that option.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

CREEPlNG_DEATH said:


> Your tanks are great fitzy and mine is a 5.5 gallon, but im gonna make a horizontal tank mainly because I dont want to customize the sliding screen top, it will be alot easier just using 1 piece of glass over the screen IMO. I also thought about usisng as a temp tank for my orange lamasi while I set up a 10 gallon vert, right now he resides in a 10 horizontal but he only stays on the floor with the leaf litter so maybe not. I noticed you didn't use any backgrounds as well was this to save space.
> 
> Thank's again Matt.


might want to do mostly glass with a small vent. all screen wont keep the humidy up, unless you mist frequently


----------



## CREEPlNG_DEATH (Nov 28, 2009)

Dizzle21 said:


> might want to do mostly glass with a small vent. all screen wont keep the humidy up, unless you mist frequently


Since it is a sliding screen top I do plan on covering the entire screen top with a piece of glass and probably no vents, but I might try an customize the top so I can make it a vertical. Whatever I do I will post pics.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

CREEPlNG_DEATH said:


> Since it is a sliding screen top I do plan on covering the entire screen top with a piece of glass and probably no vents, but I might try an customize the top so I can make it a vertical. Whatever I do I will post pics.


That will work good than. I just got a exotank with the screen top and it sucks. gunna modify it as soon as I can.


----------



## CREEPlNG_DEATH (Nov 28, 2009)

Dizzle21 said:


> That will work good than. I just got a exotank with the screen top and it sucks. gunna modify it as soon as I can.


Yeah I have 3 exos I just removed the screen and siliconed in plexi glass. What sucks is that I think I want to make this 5 gallon a vertical but don't know how it would work with the current top, it was suppose to be a no cost project except a couple of plants minus what I already have, but to actually make this top it would probably be cheaper to just buy a 5.5 aqueon with the type of rim I would need to make a vert and make this ZILLA reptile tank a horizontal.


----------

